# American Girl Doll Bathrobe pattern



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I hope two patterns in one day is not too many to download but I wanted to get this out there for everyone!

Thanks to the folks who tested the pattern for me!

Thanks for looking and have a beautiful day!

JanetLee


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you so very much!! I was waiting for this pattern!!! Bless your heart!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Welcome! Enjoy making them. I shall have to make one for each niece and of course I have to keep one for myself!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful robe pattern and color which matches the AG doll's eyes. I will download this pattern.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Welcome! Enjoy making them. I shall have to make one for each niece and of course I have to keep one for myself!


Are you new at designing? You have done a wonderful job.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely bath robe :-D


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats cute!


----------



## eileenieg63 (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW this is beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing... I'm downloading it right now!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lafemmefran said:


> Are you new at designing? You have done a wonderful job.


Actually I have been designing for years and years. Just finally found a place to share them!

Thanks for your generous words!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you it is so cute.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Run4fitness
Have you seen the patterns that Elaine Baker also offers on this website?
I imagine between the two of you and others, will keep knitters happy for quite a while.
I don't knit by hand, but I do crochet.

Lovely robe and sweater.

Rhyanna


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

WOW. The colours are great. Thanks for sharing your pattern. Have printed it out for a later date.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you patterns are lovely. Ann


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern.


----------



## Vylia (May 23, 2013)

Thank you Elaine. This is lovely and my girl did not have a bathrobe.
Vylia xx


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Hi Run4fitness
> Have you seen the patterns that Elaine Baker also offers on this website?
> I imagine between the two of you and others, will keep knitters happy for quite a while.
> I don't knit by hand, but I do crochet.
> ...


Yes I have! She has beautiful patterns! I think she spends a lot more time than I do on them. I am too busy making hers! I crochet also. Have made a couple of skirts so far. Looking at some top and shorts patterns though.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vylia said:


> Thank you Elaine. This is lovely and my girl did not have a bathrobe.
> Vylia xx


This one is actually from me, JanetLee, not Elaine, but she has many wonderful patterns to choose from!


----------



## Vylia (May 23, 2013)

Ohhh:-( I am very sorry. Thank you JanetLee.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Vylia said:


> Ohhh:-( I am very sorry. Thank you JanetLee.


Not a problem! I think Elaine does wonderful work!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice job--thanks for sharing your design!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Lovely bath robe, thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing both patterns. I look forward to making them. I'm always on the lookout for new AG doll patterns. My nieces love getting new outfits. Thank you again!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you! I have a granddaughter in Seattle who loves her AG dolls. I will be making this for her.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

janielha said:


> Thank you! I have a granddaughter in Seattle who loves her AG dolls. I will be making this for her.


That is sort of funny because I live north east of Seattle! Enjoy knitting the bathrobe!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful robe love the colour,thank you for sharing .


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

These patterns are wonderful. Thank you so much


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Pretty models, thank you for the explanation.
Bravo!
Have a good day


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for two pretty patterns. As someone said, between you and Elaine, all of us will be kept busy knitting doll clothes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I really would not like for anyone to be bored! And to think I also design cross stitch! Love working with colors and designs trying to figure things out.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you the lovely pattern


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## treadlelady (Aug 15, 2011)

you are the best! i have revived my knitting skills on these doll clothes....the girls dont care if i have a little mistake on them either! thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Grandma Bev2 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Janet
I love your patterns - I am so anxious to try the bathrobe. I am wondering where we find the other patterns you. mentioned. I am making doll clothes for 3 great granddaughters.
Thank you so much for sharing!!!!!
Grandma Bev


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Grandma Bev2 said:


> Hi Janet
> I love your patterns - I am so anxious to try the bathrobe. I am wondering where we find the other patterns you. mentioned. I am making doll clothes for 3 great granddaughters.
> Thank you so much for sharing!!!!!
> Grandma Bev


Grandma Bev,
Ravelry has a bunch of patterns. If you click on search at the top of the page and put in American Girl Patterns even more will show up. Etsy, craftsy, etc., all have several patterns on them. It has gotten to where I have a folder on my computer with just the doll patterns in it! Several dozen in fact!

So happy you like my contributions! Enjoy making them!

JanetLee


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Well I only made one hat for the AG, most of the outfits I do will fit either 12 inch porcelain doll, or the Fibrecraft-Darice 13 Inch Music box doll.

I just completed a child's sweater, crocheted. I started out with a pattern but then in the end changed it. I've uploaded a pic of it.


Rhyanna


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Daeanarah, I like the blue dress you made with the beads. That looks really good.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Hannelore Thanks I like it too. I still have to decide if I want to place the beads around the flounce or do a sort of draping or a scattering of the beads or just crochet a top-skirt, that sort of opens in the front like the blue on i uploaded below, but use same color yarn but add silver thread with it to make it sparkle like the beads. I'll have to experiment.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Daeanarah,

Beautiful clothes! You make lovely doll clothes and I hope there is a grand daughter or nieces, or daughter who enjoys them!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

What an adorable pattern. Nice design, I'd wear it myself.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Run

Unfortunately No... no cousin, no niece, and no daughter. 

Here are 3 of my favorites, well I have more but didn't want to bore anyone. 
I sold the first one, gifted the last two...
I also gifted two this past Christmas. They are the last two.

Rhyanna


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Rhyanna,

Those are beautiful! Love the way you have mixed the colors! The pink outfit is especially gorgeous!

JanetLee


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Rhyanna,
Your choice of colour is really beautiful in all the outfits. I like the blue and green outfits but all of them show what wonderful work you do. What a shame there is no girl to give them to in your family. I am sure whoever gets one of these dolls will treasure it. :thumbup:


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Hannelore

I have sold some, and gifted some at Christmas time to a child in need and proud and honored to do it.

I have up loaded pictures of the dolls and their outfits on my picasa web album and on my facebook page, daeanarah


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

This is the latest, well if I can find some more of the black yarn with the multi-color metallic thread.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Those dresses are so beautiful. I can't seem to find the beads here that are small enough for dolls clothes yet large enough for me to be able to work comfortably with. Will just have to keep looking.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hannelore
Thanks, they are my 'relax' method. lol.
Check Darice.com online. I had gotten those beads over 5 years ago. I still find them in joann.com, michael's, other craft stores, and sometjmes in walmart. lol
yes the hard part was finding the right needle to thread the yarn through to have the beads there so that all I have to do when I want to work one in, is move it forward.

I have some other bead types that I am going to try to work into a doll dress.

Rhyanna


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Hannelore
> Thanks, they are my 'relax' method. lol.
> Check Darice.com online. I had gotten those beads over 5 years ago. I still find them in joann.com, michael's, other craft stores, and sometjmes in walmart. lol
> yes the hard part was finding the right needle to thread the yarn through to have the beads there so that all I have to do when I want to work one in, is move it forward.
> ...


Rhyanna, 
That is fine for you but although we have craft shops here in Australia, they don't seem to have small pearl beads for sale. I did manage to get some glass ones that just might do the trick with a pink dress I am making at the moment. 
Hannelore


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hannelore, 
Did you check online then? pearl beads are easy to get here, even Walmart carries those.
http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?Find=Find&_refineresult=true&ftrend=true&ic=16_0&search_constraint=0&search_query=beads&cat_id=4044_667479_1043543&search_sort=4

perhaps your local walmart has some of the above.

Rhyanna


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you it is so cute.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

This could be dangerous--now I've found your patterns!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

This is so cute! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much. It is perfect.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Quiltermouse said:


> This could be dangerous--now I've found your patterns!


I had to laugh! And this is only one of them!


----------



## nanalynn1 (May 18, 2015)

I have a small problem with pattern. hope u can help. In line 35 there r 92 stitches. when I try line 37 I cant seem to get 116 stitches. I dont know what I am doing wrong. Love the pattern so I hope u can help. Thanks so much.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nanalynn1 said:


> I have a small problem with pattern. hope u can help. In line 35 there r 92 stitches. when I try line 37 I cant seem to get 116 stitches. I dont know what I am doing wrong. Love the pattern so I hope u can help. Thanks so much.


I will need to pull out the pattern and get back to you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nanalynn1 said:


> I have a small problem with pattern. hope u can help. In line 35 there r 92 stitches. when I try line 37 I cant seem to get 116 stitches. I dont know what I am doing wrong. Love the pattern so I hope u can help. Thanks so much.


Which size are you doing? If the smaller size then you don't want the 116 stitches.


----------

